# Rent supplement



## Gatekeeper (11 Apr 2011)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know approximately how long it takes to be accessed for rent supplement once you have returned all the forms etc to the welfare officer?  Also would anyone know what rent supplement a single person on unemployment allowance would be entitled to in shared accomodation in the Kildare area.  The rent supplement would just be for himself as the other lads are working and so pay their own rent.


----------



## gipimann (11 Apr 2011)

The rent paid can't exceed €320 per calendar month for a single person in shared accommodation in Kildare - if the rent is greater than that, no supplement may be payable.

Rent of €320 per calendar month (€73.85 per week) would qualify for Rent Supplement of €207.35 per calendar month (€47.85 per week).   This assumes that the only income is Jobseeker's Allowance, and there are no savings to be assessed as means.

The waiting time varies from area to area.


----------



## Gatekeeper (12 Apr 2011)

Many thanks gipimann for your reply.  How did you come up with that figure?


----------



## Welfarite (12 Apr 2011)

Moved to SW general thread as this is more a RS question ...


----------



## gipimann (12 Apr 2011)

Gatekeeper,

At its simplest, Rent Supplement is calculated as follows:

- Calculate "income in excess" : the amount that the SW income exceeds the equivalent Supplementary Welfare Allowance rate.
- The tenant is expected to pay the income in excess plus a minimum contribution of €24 per week towards the rent.   
- Subtract the (income in excess + min. contribution) from the weekly rent to arrive at the amount of supplement payable.

In your example:
Jobseeker's Allowance rate = €188 per week.
SWA rate for single person = €186 per week.

Income in excess = €2
Add min. contribution of €24
Amount of rent you must pay yourself = €26

Assuming rent of €320 per calendar month....
Rent Supplement = 73.85 minus 26 = 47.85 per week.

Rent Supplement calculations get a bit more complicated if there is additional income from part-time work, as not all of it is assessed.


----------



## Gatekeeper (13 Apr 2011)

Many thanks gippiman for your reply. Its much appreciated.


----------

